
Notepad++'s GitHub: 'Free Uyghur' release sparks spam tsunami by pro-Chinese - CPAhem
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/10/31/notepad_china_spam/
======
baylearn
Glad someone wrote a story to summarize the attack!

Here's the thread about the actual attack on Notepad++'s GitHub issues
yesterday by pro-China users:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21395251](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21395251)

